# Eye Test



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)

#1 ________________________________


----------



## John cycling (May 11, 2021)

Elvis?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Elvis?


Yes.


----------



## RnR (May 11, 2021)

And recognize these?


----------



## ohioboy (May 11, 2021)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2021)

Oh, I gotta jump in;

Recognize these peepers?


----------



## ohioboy (May 11, 2021)

Jack elam.


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Jack elam.


Yup

Only one set of eyes like that


----------



## ohioboy (May 11, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Only one set of eyes like that


One of my favorite actors.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)

RnR said:


> And recognize these?


Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> One of my favorite actors.


Mine too
His bit part in the opening of *Once Upon a Time In The West *was exemplary of his talent


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

how about these peepers?


----------



## RnR (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Audrey Hepburn


Yes.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I gotta jump in;
> 
> Recognize these peepers?
> 
> View attachment 164495


As ohioboy said: Jack Elam, but I could only remember Jack. He had what is termed as Graves' ophthalmopathy,  causing his eyes to protrude and become misaligned. Suffers of a rare condition similar need a champion and there's none better than Jack. Although, we did have a rather funny comedian who also had Graves' ophthalmopathy.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Marty feldman


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> how about these peepers?
> View attachment 164501


Johnny Wiesmuller


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> how about these peepers?
> View attachment 164501


John Wayne


----------



## Gary O' (May 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Although, we did have a rather funny comedian who also had Graves' ophthalmopathy.


Marty Feldman?

Ah, I now see the Ohio lad already went there


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Marty feldman





Gary O' said:


> Marty Feldman?
> 
> Ah, I now see the Ohio lad already went there


Correct, I saw him on a chat show, it was the first, and only time, that I have been in a TV audience. He was hilarious.


----------



## Gary O' (May 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> I saw him on a chat show, it was the first, and only time, that I have been in a TV audience. He was hilarious.


I sure enjoyed him in *Young Frankenstein *


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> John Wayne


on the nose


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> on the nose


No, on the eyes. Ha.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

#6 _________________________________________


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

#7 ______________________________________


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164542


Tom hanks.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

#8 ______________________________________


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164542
> 
> #6 _________________________________________


Tom Hanks


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Tom Hanks


Beat ya!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Beat ya!


Yes you did!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Tom Hanks


Yes, it is Tom Hanks.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Beat ya!


Yes, it is Tom Hanks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164545
> 
> #8 ______________________________________


I want to say this is Kate Middleton. (?)


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I want to say this is Kate Middleton. (?)


Yes, it is Kate Middleton.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> how about these peepers?
> View attachment 164501


James Dean?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> James Dean?


Not John Wayne?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Not John Wayne?


I guessed wrong.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I guessed wrong.


I don't know what the correct answer is, @Murrmurr


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't know what the correct answer is, @Murrmurr


MarciKS put a thumbs-up on your John Wayne answer, so I assume that was correct.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Johnny Crawford


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Johnny Crawford


Try again.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Eleanor of Aquitaine


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Eleanor of Aquitaine


Very good, at least you got the gender right. Try again.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Elizabeth Taylor


She might like to think so, do you need a clue?


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Sure


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Sure


OK, it's a lady of great age, but the photo is that of when she was much younger.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 164577


Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## John cycling (May 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 164577


Queen Elizabeth


----------



## horseless carriage (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Queen Elizabeth II



Taken in 1943 aged 17.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2021)

Not bad looking.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164857


Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Jennifer Anniston.


Yes.


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164856


Megan Markle (sp)


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

who belongs to these?


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> who belongs to these?
> View attachment 164858


Madonna


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

nope


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

she does have very similar eyes though. good try.


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Bette Davis


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

yay! *claps*


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yay! *claps*


I had to really concentrate on that one Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I had to really concentrate on that one Marci.


gooooooooooood *grins*


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Pam, am I right about Meghan Markle.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Megan Markle (sp)


Yes.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Pam, am I right about Meghan Markle.


Yes, you sure are!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Tough one!


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Ted Cruz


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Ted Cruz


No, try again.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

*sigh*


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

It might be a person unknown to me, in that case, I'm stumped.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> It might be a person unknown to me, in that case, I'm stumped.


Hint:   Singer.  
He only has eyes for his wife and her hilarious social media posts; who is he?​


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Blake Shelton.


----------



## Devi (May 13, 2021)

I'm going to say that the one at post #54 is Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> I'm going to say that the one at post #54 is Jennifer Anniston.


Right, already answered though.


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2021)

#7 Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2021)

Singer - John Legend (wife Chrissie)


----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> #7 Jimmy Kimmel?


Yes.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> Singer - John Legend (wife Chrissie)


Yes.


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Yes.


Only after your hint.  Thanks.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Got me stumped Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 20, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Got me stumped Pam.


Sorry about that.


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Sorry about that.


I'll work on it.


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Is # 85 Jennifer Hudson?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 20, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Is # 85 Jennifer Hudson?


No, try again.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2021)

#85 .. Rihanna?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 20, 2021)

Pinky said:


> #85 .. Rihanna?


Yes!


----------

